# the gang lol



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i was just in a photo taking session mood lol hope you all like pics there are quite a few- p.s rio turned camara shy and stayed in bed lol

here are the girls doing what they do best lol z.z.z.z.z.z.

























here is pandora on the run lol-

























tyke and his number one love patch-

















and ruby-doo









hunni-b-


















chisssssss-

























and the jakester-









and i had to show you all this lol on the run-


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

I love your chis they look so cute :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww thanks they all get on great so thats a good thing lol


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

Awwwww what stunning dogs i love pandora shes super cute where is she on the run to anywhere exciting? :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol when she goes on the run its just around the garden but she goes completly loopy lol im so happy with her progress she is getting bigger and stronger everyday and its brill to see


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

well send her my way if she wants to venture out further :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

im sure she would have fun :lol: i will even give you visiting rights


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

ha ha ha lol


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

im loving the pic of her when she is just about to run though its so hard to take pics of them they dont stay still long enough lol


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Fab pics...your chis are so lovely. That pic where they are snuggling in the crate is too cute :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

but soooo cute though im jealous hehe 
:angel13:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol yeah i put them in the puupy pen why i cleaned up and hoovered didnt wanna trip over them lol or suck pandora up !!! so they all had time out sleeping lol


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Those are THE BEST pics, Vic! You are so lucky, I am jealous. Jake reminds me a lot of Teddy in that 2nd to last pic. What a cutie!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

AWW great pics!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

THey are all so cute!! I'm so in love with Patch though  , How do you handle so many dogs at one time...I thought two was a handful lol :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

they can be a handful at times but i love it i used to work in a keenels and i love that way of life lol wouldnt change them for the world


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

cute pics  They are all gorgeous :wave:


----------



## queenspugs (Nov 20, 2005)

JUST WONDERFUL  
THANKS FOR SHARING :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thankyou


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice pics of your family  
They look great!


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

great pic's!! i have to take some of my lillo i havent taken any in ages!!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Gr8 pics !


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks yeah we need some lillo piccys


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

WOW! You've got quite a family there!! I love the pic of your girls sleeping together in the bed. That is soo cute!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh Vicki they are all sooo adorable. I love the pic with the three of them in the bed.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

aww thanks love your siggy jen


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

What great pics! I love the ones of silly Pandora on the run... but you know Patch is my number one favorite of all your babies. They do look like quite a handful (or two). :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol there definatly a handful when they want to be ha but i love them and its great having them to look after all day as i cant work its brill having them around


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

aww the girls seem to be the best of friends! What is Patch mixed with??


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol patch is a jack russel


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

aww cute!


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Sooooo much cuteness! :love7:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks they are little cuties lol


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Pandora is the cutest !!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Great pictures!! The last one is hilarious!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

So they've welcomed Pandora with open er.....paws? :lol:


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Your lil chi family is gorgeous! Such adorable wee ones


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

aww thanks everyone


----------

